

Josh Topolsky of The Verge Is Joining Bloomberg - hodgesmr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/25/business/media/josh-topolsky-of-the-verge-is-joining-bloomberg.html?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Ar%2C%7B%221%22%3A%22RI%3A6%22%7D&_r=1

======
spike021
I started reading The Verge back in 2011 when it first launched. The
creativity (as shown in their very detailed exclusives; one example: [1]) they
had at the time was pretty incredible.

Unfortunately, I have noticed, and I think others as well, that they've kind
of been in a downhill stretch for the past few months at least. Maybe not
creativity-wise, but structurally and even grammatically. It's been a bit
disappointing.

Hopefully Nilay can begin to refresh their vision and work on bringing overall
quality back to where it used to be.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/3/2504531/jetpack-history-
fu...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/3/2504531/jetpack-history-future-
passed)

~~~
maxsilver
This has been my experience as well.

When The Verge launched, it was creative and full of interesting articles.

Something changed, and for the past 12-18 months, it's been pretty close to a
"Cosmo for Geeks". They've also started getting some basic technology facts
wrong (I first noticed this on their Nexus 4 LTE article, and have continued
to notice it off and on through their latest Net Neutrality / Verizon vs
Netflix articles)

~~~
wiremine
> When The Verge launched, it was creative and full of interesting articles...
> and for the past 12-18 months, it's been pretty close to a "Cosmo for
> Geeks".

I've actually noticed the opposite for me: I've enjoyed the articles more over
the last 6 months than I have previously.

It might have something to do with how I read it: these days I tend to read
Verge on my phone, whereas I used to be more web-only. Their homepage has
always overwhelmed me, so maybe the simplified interface has something to do
with it.

------
ghshephard
Wow - that's huge, particularly as I think of The Verge as _being_ Josh
Topolsky. No slight to all the other many talented writers there, but his is
the only name that comes to my mind when you mention The Verge.

Also interesting that The Verge hasn't broken this story yet.

~~~
vrikis
I always thought of The Verge as Joshua Topolsky, Nilay Patel, and Paul
Miller... It's been kinda of a so-and-so website in the past year, so I'm not
surprised he's leaving before the whole site goes downhill..

Good on him though, excited to see what he writes about. Fingers crossed we
get some good podcasts though!

~~~
bwilliams18
I really hope we get one more vergecast with all three of them.

------
Zhenya
"He will run develop and run Bloomberg’s new ventures..."

NY Times, ladies and gentleman. What an age we are in.

~~~
sremani
The Age of Attention Deficit

~~~
nodata
tl;dr pls

~~~
closetnerd
ADD

------
tomorgan
Wow. I guess we'll never know the full facts, but I didn't think that was a
move which the Josh Topolsky I thought I knew from Engaget/ThisIsMyNext/Verge
podcasts would have made.

Just goes to show: you never really know people. Or, of course, that every man
has his price ;)

Unless there's going to be a techie Bloomberg podcast - I'll miss Josh's work.

@TheVerge: hopefully you can now put all this behind you, and crank it into
second gear. There's still so much potential in what you have.

~~~
x0x0
I dunno; my takeaway is Josh is probably a raging asshole. Imagine if you
where an employee recruited into verge, and the ceo bails for a high salary.
The ceo of a startup should go down with the ship.

------
mcot2
I wish him luck but I suspect he will move on in < 1 year. He probably got a
massive paycheck, but Bloomberg is anything but a startup environment. Many
people go there and can't get passed the old technology and old/financial
world culture.

~~~
closetnerd
Financial Software. Only people in finance could be fooled into thinking that
its "cutting edge".

------
theanirudh
Looks like Nilay Patel is replacing him
[https://twitter.com/ravisomaiya/status/492318663748628481](https://twitter.com/ravisomaiya/status/492318663748628481)

~~~
JshWright
That seems like the obvious choice, doesn't it?

------
endemic
Kind of disappointing for me; I doubt I'll read much of Topolsky's new work.

------
dbingham
It took me a solid 20 seconds to figure out that this article wasn't about
Joel Spolsky. Pre-coffee confirmation bias.

